# My Way of Doing Pendants



## MrPukaShell (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been doing pendants this way using scrap woods that I acquire along the way.  Bowl scraps, "freebies" from the vendors and general stuff from around the shop.  I start off with a  piece of wood 2 X 2 X 1.5 +/-.  I mark the center on each side and then use a compass to draw a circle.  On one side I use a forstner  bit and drill a hole about .5" deep in the center.  On the other side I drill a 3/8 hole about an inch deep off center, usually about 1/4-3/8 down from the top of the circle.  I mount it on a chuck with pin jaws and first turn it round.  Then I do the face and round over the front edge.  I then cut the back side and make the pendant the thickness I am looking for.  I leave about a 1/2 inch tendon to hold the pendant to the body while sanding.  I part it off with a parting tool and sand the back with a hand held drill with a sanding pad.  A bath in wipe on poly and buff to a shine.  I have put a few pictures together of the process so you could see what I was talking about.  I really like the idea of the jigs with off center pin locations and the possibilities that go along with it.  But this cost me nothing and like I said it is a great way to use up some scrap pieces.  After you turn a few you will get the idea.  I will usually mark up about 10 at a time one night and drill all of the holes.  Next night turn and give them the bath. 3rd night buff and your done.

Comments welcome....


----------



## hewunch (Jul 17, 2009)

Yet another way.  Great work. Have you thought about parting off the pendants a little closer so you can get more than one from a piece?


----------



## John M (Jul 17, 2009)

That is neat, although does seem like a lot of wasted wood.  Seels as thought you could part of 2 or 3 from that piece.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 17, 2009)

Works for me and the price is right.
More folks need to figure out a way to make these.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 17, 2009)

Apology for taking this off topic, but what brand of right angle drill are you using? I have been looking for one and cannot find them here in Japan. My get my daughter to get me one for Christmas.

Back to topic. I like the way you made the pendants! Great photos.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jul 17, 2009)

I got the drill off of ebay.  In the catalogs and searches I was looking at the drills were always high dollar. I purchased the one I have for $20.00-30.00 dollars.  I figured I could buy 3 or 4 at that rate.  I have used it quite a bit and no problems as of yet.  I would say 50 hours give or take of use.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jul 17, 2009)

John M said:


> That is neat, although does seem like a lot of wasted wood.  Seels as thought you could part of 2 or 3 from that piece.



You are right about parting them off and I have done them that way.  I did this one just to show how you and get almost the whole back done except the last kittle bit even with 1.5" thick piece of wood.  With 2.0" piece I always get 2-3.  For me it is more of a way to get rid of cut offs.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2009)

Your pendants look nice.  Thanks for sharing your way with us.


----------



## Draken (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice pendants.  Harbor Freight has two "close quarters" drills that are both under $40.  Haven't tried one, so can't vouch for quality.


----------



## larryk (Jul 27, 2009)

There is an article, TURNING OFF-CENTRE PENDANTS, in the August, 2009 issue of Woodturning (a GMC publication from UK). The author, John Lucas, uses stacks of veneer and removes two jaws of a chuck to shift the turning both up and down and out. Thus, the pendants are thick on one end as well as off-center.


----------



## mickr (Jul 28, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Apology for taking this off topic, but what brand of right angle drill are you using? I have been looking for one and cannot find them here in Japan. My get my daughter to get me one for Christmas.
> 
> Back to topic. I like the way you made the pendants! Great photos.


  you don't have to buy a right angle drill..you can get just the right angle and chuck it in the drill you have..I've seen for about 20.00 or so...


----------



## mickr (Jul 28, 2009)

MRPUKA:  thanks for taking the time to show your method & the very good pictures..your method thoughtful & cheap..I like it


----------

